# large fahaka pics



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

I was wondering if enyone had eny pics of their large fahaka puffers? i have a 6" right now but i can seem to find eny pics of large ones over a few inches. id love to see how these look once they get BIG







thanx in advance haha


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Here's a few shots from a recent sale

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...84079&hl=fahaka


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

awsom thanx for the thread







theres soemthign to look forward 2. hel be goin into a 90 soon, but hmm maby il have 2 get soemthign bigger after a wile


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Fahakas are so badass.


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

waspride said:


> Fahakas are so badass.
> [snapback]1038066[/snapback]​


Definitely. I just sold my ~6.5" er because he had outgrown the 40 I had him in and I don't have the room for a larger tank. I can't wait until I get a larger place so I can get a 150 and hopefully grow one to adulthood.

I love the personality of these guys, mine was so active, always swimming up and down the tank until I fed him. It was also awesome to watch him tear apart crayfish.

A couple pics of mine when he was ~5" or so:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sweet dude, Ash had a huge one of these guys was a real bad ass


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah they are a most personable fish...I was tempted to close down a tank from when I moved but I just couldnt let go of my Fahaka


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

holy sh*t that fish is crazy. i would love to geta bigger aquarium to get one of thoes.

J-Rod


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

holy







that is an awsome puffer


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Wow, i need a bigger tank for one of those.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ill post some pics of a puffer I just got... I love puffers...

when they eat, you can hear their teeth clamping the food... its INSANE! especially if you feed it shellfish


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ill post some pics of a puffer I just got... I love puffers...
> 
> when they eat, you can hear their teeth clamping the food... its INSANE! especially if you feed it shellfish
> [snapback]1058595[/snapback]​


yeah i know what you are talkin about, triggers do the same when they eat. puffers have probaly got to be my sec. favorite kind of fish.

J-Rod


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn wife had the camera yesterday... ill post tonite if I can


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

that pic of the fahaka feeding pics. That looks like a lobster to me. really red.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Here is my 12+" Fahaka... I love him...! (or her)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

more


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow. Amazing fish. Hope mine will look that good later on.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

those fahakas don't look so kick ass but after those pics of him in action







that's just awesome


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Why doesnt my Fahaka have those BLOOD RED eyes?!?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

wow that fahaka/crayfish pic is awesome!


----------

